# A book of Masterpiece's !



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Picked this up today, my first book of cigars !!!.....the Short Story I added for a _little_ reference ! :whoo:


















Oh, their maddy's btw !


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice read


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

sweet, those are beautiful, enjoy:mrgreen:


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Beautiful cigars! You will definitely enjoy them!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dam they're huge! Looks like a lot of hours of relaxation. Enjoy.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

That book *will* have a happy ending. 

Nice pickup Kym!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

holy crap.. what are those like 9" long? about 13 holes of golf on one of those bad boys..?

YUMMY..

rb


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice addition to your library Kym.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Great pickup. Not too many things make me jealous, but this is one of 'em.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice pick up!!!

They are looking very tasty!


----------



## tundra06 (May 16, 2008)

MMMMmmmmm.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Now that's a book I can get in to. Should be on NY best seller list.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

That would be a quick read Kym, not many words in that book unless you read the microprint on the bands. :cheeky::madgrin::thumb:


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

mmm


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like it will be a great read.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Super long! I am so used to smoking more standard sizes that I would be tempted to cut them in 1/2 and smoke each half individually. I'm strange that way.:dunno:


----------

